# Sevalco Plant, Avonmouth, Bristol



## silverstealth (Sep 2, 2009)

Visited with Tumbles and Rigsby..

Quote from 3rd December 2008

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news...th-factory/article-518250-detail/article.html

"Chemical company Sevalco has announced plans to close its Avonmouth factory, with the loss of 88 jobs.
The company, which makes a product used in rubber tyres, blamed the credit crunch and the downturn in demand for new cars for its decision yesterday.

A spokesman for Sevalco said it was unclear what would happen to the company's 20-acre factory site which has been in operation since 1951.

Sevalco, owned by Columbian Chemicals, makes carbon black, an engineered material that improves the strength and durability of a range of products.

These include tyres and other mechanical rubber goods, as well as inks, paints and plastics.
The firm said it had witnessed a significant reduction in demand for carbon black in Europe in recent months.

In a statement, the company said the plant's 88 employees would go through a formal 30-day consultation period about the plans to axe their jobs.

The decision to close the factory came a day after it was announced that manufacturing activity shrunk at a record pace in the UK last month."

_This is a real ghost town. The lights are on, the people have left, quite eerie as the plant has all the outward appearances of being live along with authentic noises._




check out the video to hear the randon noises.. its only a few seconds long


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 2, 2009)

what a place plus cracking pictures


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Oct 19, 2009)

awsome pics.. I loved that site when I was there... shame I didnt stay longer.


----------

